# realtek HD Audio input not working



## ksatish21 (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi, 

I am using a new laptop : Lenovo 3000 y410 series : model details "7757 45q"

when I open realtek hd audio manager from system tray , i found there is all input controls are grayed out, input is not at all working 

I am not able to use mic 

what might be the problem, i downloaded and install latest drivers from realtek website , but the problem remains . . 

this laptop have inbulid mic , but not detecting it , 

seems realtek HD Audio Input is not working , 

output is working but "bass enhancement " features are grayed out 

please help me in this regard. .. 

Thanking You,
Satish.K


----------



## jyvibar (Dec 16, 2007)

try to uninstall previous driver of your soundcard..then install again.


----------



## ksatish21 (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi, 

did the same for many times, even tried reinstalling OS . 

not worked 

Thanks,
Satish.K


----------



## skhaire14 (Oct 11, 2008)

I am facing the SAME PROBLEM.

AUDIO INPUT doesn't seem to work.

Sound thru the Microphone is real low. can't hear anything.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

For starters, Realtek has done away with the volume sliders for input (record). You can still control volume for your various inputs by using the volume knob to the left under the 'Record' label.

If you mic volume is really low, try looking under Playback for Mic Volume. Next to the mute button is an 'advanced' button (two dots). Click that and enable Microphone boost.

Pauldo


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey there...
Check all options in Control Panel > Sound and Audio Options and keep us posted...


----------



## eddiejvr (Oct 8, 2008)

hi i'm trying to uprade my computer and i donot know where to start please help


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

eddiejvr said:


> hi i'm trying to uprade my computer and i donot know where to start please help



Make a new thread in Building Section... It is a part of Hardware forum...


----------

